# 1918 Schwinn Admiral



## Rus Tea (Nov 10, 2010)

Does any one have a sample of Schwinns serial # stamping from this period?

Also does any one have the Center to center measurments of the holes on the headbadge?






Finaly, does anyone know where this bike is displayed?





Thanks for looking and any ifo you may have


----------



## oldy57 (Nov 22, 2010)

This bike is displayed in a friends basement in Winnipeg MB. He bought it in the early 90's from a local collector. It came with 2 letters from the Schwinn museum asking to buy it, the first letter offering something like $125 and the second offering $175 if I remember correct, what a joke. He still has the letters. The tires were replaced in the late 80's, originals were sold to a collector in NY? I don't know why. The Schwinn museum dated it between 1918 and 1920. It is believed this bike was raced by a US pro rider from Schwinn. It came from ND in the mid 1980's to Winnipeg. It has not been ridden or seen sunshine since then, always in a temp controlled room. This bike is almost mint, the nickel plating on the crank and pedals is showing age. The current owner will not part with it for cheap. He has been offered a lot of money and still has it. I tried again this summer to buy it but his price is way out of my league. I am hoping to see it again before year end. He is a motorcycle collector and restorer, 3 1912-15 Indians, 1910 repro Harley, 11? first year Harley twinn, many later Indians and Harleys.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 31, 2021)

Does anyone still have pictures; what was the serial number?


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 1, 2022)

The bike is still in my friends collection. He says he had a buyer from the US but was not sure he would let it go. I had someone say the parts are not as early as the bike. The front and rear hubs are 30's, seat may be 30's.  I can't read serial number from picture, looks like 41445, there may be other numbers under the paint. I would like to see the inside of the crank for a year date. Maybe he will let me see someday. The bike has been there for 30 years or more. It was owned by another Caber before the current owner. If he would sell it it would have to be $5000 or more. I think the price is too high.


----------



## dasberger (Jan 1, 2022)

If you consider the 1,000,000th bike was produced in 1917 and serials started over I think that the 5 digit serial you posted is probably correct as is the date range of manufacture.  Would you mind if I added this bike to the Pre '33 Schwinn registry I'm working on?


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 4, 2022)

I made a mistake on the serial number.  The serial number is 4445. I talked to the owner of the bike and he corrected me on serial number. He sent me pictures of a letter from Schwinn museum asking the owner Feb 5,1985 to sell it to them, a price offered is covered. They also ask for a few photographs and serial number of the bike. Then another letter dated Nov 20, 1985. The letter mentions a discussion with Mr. Schwinn and they make another offer, price is covered. They also mention they have a few similar bikes in the collection but this one is in very good condition. I will ask owner if I can post the letters. He may not want it posted to public. The prices I posted in one of the earlier posts may be correct.


----------



## dasberger (Jan 4, 2022)

Thank you.  Noted and will appear corrected on the next update.  Beautiful bike!


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 4, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Thank you.  Noted and will appear corrected on the next update.  Beautiful bike!



Thanks the bike is very nice. I got a message from him earlier today about visiting him and the collection, I think he has only 4 bicycles. He does have a nice collection of early motorcycles. His latest is a Vincent Black Shadow, it is not at his place right now. He does have his 1911 Harley twin finished and on display along with a bunch of Indian motorcycles. Pics to come when I go there, not able to visit because of the covid problems right now.


----------

